# Hulu



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Has everyone discovered this site? Hulu 
A great place to catch up on the latest show, or maybe an older show you never got a chance to see. Pretty good library of television shows and films. Not much HD content but, I can catch last nights Burn Notice or BSG. Or if in the mood a classic BSG or S.W.A.T. It's all free, no catch, no sign up, usually only 4-5 30 sec commercial breaks during a program. Video quality could be better but the HD stuff looks pretty decent. 

Watched Legend of the Seeker in HD the other day,... entertaining in a Xena sorta way. Lots of good stuff there. Unfortunately Xena is not a part of the library :sob:, but there is quite a bit of good stuff, like the entire Firefly series.
I give it a :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been using it for several months to catch up on my sitcoms and such. It's a great site imo.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I enjoy the site as well. Although apparently Hulu is blocked from outside of the States as a rule. I have been able to watch shows on it in Canada with a little tweaking on my end. 

Thumbs up from me.


----------

